# International Students Applying to Screenwriting Programs



## divmoh247 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi!
Since we're all for the most part wrapped up with applications, I thought I would make a thread to get to know the international applicants who are applying to screenwriting programs. While we make a smaller percentage of students, I thought it would be interesting to connect with you all given that there are a few other considerations we need to keep in mind before applying!

If you can introduce yourself, the programs you applied to, country, etc that would be great.

I'm Divmoh247, I identify as female, Indian and applied to the screenwriting programs at USC, UCLA and NYU (and the Stark Program)


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm an international student from Mexico applying to producing MFAs in both NY and LA. Best of luck to everyone and I hope to meet some of you along the way.


----------



## divmoh247 (Dec 4, 2018)

Nice to meet you! Best of luck!


----------



## mistah_P (Dec 24, 2018)

A word of caution for International applicants without a green card (other than Mexicans and Canadians). Due the the *ahem* changing political climate, it would be unwise to count on being able to stay and work in the US after graduation.

Good luck nonetheless!


----------



## divmoh247 (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for the advice @mistah_P. I am kind of predicting that, but hoping that the network at USC is large and global enough that I don't need to rely on living in the US for work. Ultimately, i hope to be employed and i'm not really picky as to where.


----------

